# Grizzled blue/white HM X Platinum white HM



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

My next project is going to start on Saturday. I'm going to match Laufey (sire) with Lily (dame) in a colour experiment. Laufey is a sort of grizzled butterfly that started off white and then went blue-ish looking guy, nice fins after they filled in, and a koi coloured face. After he caught a glimpse of the sorority next door (before I put a blocker in) his face changed dramatically. It's gotten even more 'koi' coloured and there's a white 'priests collar' around his -neck- (do fish have necks?)

Lily is a platinum white HM girl. She's quite dainty and cute but can hold her own. 

This is purely a colour experimentation.

Sire (before dramatic changes in the face)

















Dame









We'll be trying a different type of breeding container. Large 24"L x 18"W x 8"D. When/if fry result they will be combined in with the black DRCT fry in the grow out tank.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

What a gorgeous little girl. Can't wait to see the results of your experiment!


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Subscribing to see the results. Good luck!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I've placed the sire in the spawning tub, girl to be introduced this afternoon with another wad of plants.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I cannot wait to see how they turn out. they are beautigul


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I am going to ask my FIL to take some good pics when he gets back in April. He has the fancy camera with lots of attachments.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I think this one is going to be a longer one than B and Dag for sure. They're doing tag but he hasn't built a nest at all.

Anna wants in on the tag (there was a reason I floated the container inside the aquarium)


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

He has finally started on a nest :roll:


----------



## duskydolphin (Oct 30, 2013)

Ooh, another spawn! :blueyay: Will definitely be watching this one too!

And kitties, silly kitties :roll:


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

He's been pretty rough on her, her dorsal is down to the nub and her anal hasn't fared much better. That said, apparently she needs to be kinked at more. He's trying to love dance her over to his nest and she's clearly trying to play rough tag some more.

:roll:

Hopefully I'll have some eggs before tomorrow.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think she's been conditioned enough. He's been doing the dance of his people for almost 48 hours now and her stomach hasn't changed and she hasn't shown any inclination to do more than play tag. If nothing happens by tonight I'm going to split them up and re-condition.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL "doing the dance of his people." Giggle. Snort. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Lily has been taken out and is being kept in isolation while I condition her some more. The other girls in the sorority (Mary Gane and B) are huge and fat (maybe from staring across the room at Dag, wink wink) but are in quarentene because B has a sort of white-ish spot on her side which could be her shedding another scale or could be an ich spot depending on how quickly she wants to kill me.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

same story for me... had to separate the male and female and patch her up. too much kink for my taste. in my years of breeding, i've never seen a female so beaten up--but she took it like a champ...a little too much for my taste though. she's doing well now, in fact, upon introducing her back to the sorority tank, she thought it keen to start up a fight with another sister...


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Yheah, B only has a glimpse of Dag from across the room and she's back up to balloon . **sigh** Not sure how to block the glimpse of him totally. @[email protected]

Looks like B was just shedding a scale, which is good (it'd have been bizarre for them to get ich now when they've been here for over a month with no visible signs).


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Alright, I think we're at attempt #2 time.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh he remembers the S^^$ out of her. He's doing his 'bringing sexy back' dance all over.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

He's so violent. :-?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm watching Frozen with my kiddo to keep me from being mad at him. Her belly is getting round-er so I think she's producing eggs. Keeping an eye on 'em intermittently.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

I like Frozen. Hope they're OK!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Well this is more of a poke-with-a-stick-to-see-what-happens pairing so if it doesn't happen that's fine.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Once again I leave the light on overnight and miss the actual embracing (my husband told me to stop trying to watch the fish do it). Lily was taken out this morning and Laufey is in charge of the eggs for now (does this make me Odin? I feel like this makes me Odin).


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Oooh! Fingers crossed! :-D


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

He destroyed the nest. He lives up to his name in many ways I guess. Moved him back to his tank, he can sit there and look pretty for the rest of his destructive days.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

That made me lol


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

frustrating... i feel your pain. i feel like my male might be too young for the game--he might be an egg eater too... oh the complications...


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I love the girl! good luck


----------

